# Do any of you use a pressure cooker or, as some call it, the Insta-Pot?



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My brother talked me into buying a pressure cooker and, as I have such a large family, I couldn't go with the 6 or 8 quart pot...I found a 12 quart pot! I made a huge pot of chili for a family gathering and loved it. I have lots of recipes for it and, if any of you are interested, I'll share them.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Use mine regularly and love it...makes soup in 10 minutes...don't even chop it small...chunks of vegetables thronw in and lovely soup...I do blend it slightly...good for puddings too!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

12! WOW!

What kind did you get? And yes, share the recipes.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

somnus said:


> Use mine regularly and love it...makes soup in 10 minutes...don't even chop it small...chunks of vegetables thronw in and lovely soup...I do blend it slightly...good for puddings too!


I haven't made soup yet but I want to!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> 12! WOW!
> 
> What kind did you get? And yes, share the recipes.


I don't remember the name brand but the next time I have my daughter get it down for me I'll let you know. I got it at a kitchen outlet store and it was just $10.00 more than the 8 quart one that I saw online. At the same time I got a toaster with extra long slots so I can toast my artisan breads that I get at the farmers market. We had an extra wide one for bagels but this one is extra long.

I'll go to my Pinterest page and get some recipes!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I love outlet stores, especially the kitchen kind! There is a nice one in Pigeon Forge, got to pick your time to go...in between winter bad weather and beginning of tourist season, or when school starts back but before the holiday season begins.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

We don't go very often but we do a lot of the kids' school clothes shopping there. It's between where I live and Portland. Lots and lots of great stores there. I love to go to the Le Creuset store even though I can't afford to buy anything there...LOL


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd love to see e your recipes, tho my pressure cooker is stove top variety. I'd guess I could adapt.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I'd love to see e your recipes, tho my pressure cooker is stove top variety. I'd guess I could adapt.


Do you have a Pinterest account? If so, I can give you the link to my page that has a lot of great recipes.....also, I've posted a few on here, too.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would also love a link to your Pinterest pressure cooker recipes ????


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

llamama1 said:


> I would also love a link to your Pinterest pressure cooker recipes ????


I'll send it in a PM.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Phoenix said:


> My brother talked me into buying a pressure cooker and, as I have such a large family, I couldn't go with the 6 or 8 quart pot...I found a 12 quart pot! I made a huge pot of chili for a family gathering and loved it. I have lots of recipes for it and, if any of you are interested, I'll share them.


They also make the BEST rice pudding ever.....

I love my pressure cooker.....

Regards

Andy


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Should have mentioned, lots of recipes on the net too!


----------



## twocan (Apr 2, 2015)

I received the dual mini 3 quart instant pot as a Christmas gift. We have enjoyed everything I have made so far. I was nervous the first time the recipe said to remove the pressure manually. My only other experience was a 24 quart canning pressure cooker that you didn't dare release the pressure and had to wait for it to release by itself.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a Power Pot, 8 at. Love it. I now just ordered a 3 at. Instant Pot for smaller jobs. 

These electric pressure cookers are fantastic! I use mine at least several times a week. 

The manuals that come with them leave a lot to be desired, but fortunately you can get good insrructions on utube. After you master the learning curve you can find lots of recipes online.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine is not an Insta-pot; but, electric. Have you tried boiled eggs? They are great! Having your eggs at room temperature is best. 5 minutes with pressure; 5 minutes natural pressure release; 5 minutes in ice cold water (I put a few ice cubes in a bowl of cold water) - they peel like a dream. I had never had good luck boiling eggs before; but, this method is fantastic!!


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Go for it! I love my Instapot and use it at least once a week. Pot roast and carnitas come out as flavorful as in the slow cooker. I am happy I made this purchase.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I have an old 8qt pressure cooker...not one of new electric ones. Frankly I am a little afraid of it. The newer ones sound interesting though.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the 8qt InstaPot and love it. I use it at least twice a week, makes great soups and stews. Have not yet made rice pudding as there is only my DH and I at home the kids are all on their own. I like to make large batches stews etc then portion them and freeze, so if I am going out or too busy to cook I defrost something and have a home cooked meal. My DH has also used the InstaPot to cook a meal, to many spices and salt for me, but I did thank him for making supper (did not mention too salty/spicy).LOL.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

There are TONS of recipes on the internet. I use Pinterest because there are so many and they all sound delicious!!!...I'd like to have the 3 quart one for when I want to make something that only I would eat (my family are a little picky but I love to try new recipes!)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cocoa said:


> The manuals that come with them leave a lot to be desired, but fortunately you can get good insrructions on utube. After you master the learning curve you can find lots of recipes online.


I bought a recipe book off Amazon, had gift card so no biggie-- part of the book, right in the middle, is a child's book??? WTHeck??? Was this on purpose? Title is something like best or maybe favorite recipes for Instant Pot. Wasn't that happy with the recipes either. I hope to try some from my old pressure cooker, but from the recipes I read, it may vary some on time, etc.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That's odd! Did you contact the seller about it? Or maybe Amazon's help section? I'd sure do that. 

I'm not sure about the conversion from stovetop pressure cooker and the electric cooker...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

After I wrote that I Googled for a conversion chart and got this website....

https://www.hippressurecooking.com/stovetop-to-electric-pressure-cooker-translator/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> 12! WOW!
> 
> What kind did you get? And yes, share the recipes.


Mine is a GoWISE USA brand.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Phoenix said:


> That's odd! Did you contact the seller about it? Or maybe Amazon's help section? I'd sure do that.
> 
> I'm not sure about the conversion from stovetop pressure cooker and the electric cooker...


I keep trying to find out if it is supposed to be there or not. i do need to contact them. Book is usable, just not convenient because half of recipe is before kid's book section and half after.

ASnd thanks for the site on conversion! Hooray. You saved me hours!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My pleasure!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazon offers a lot of electric pressure cooker books for free if you do a search and also if you belong to Facebook there are plenty of groups with recipes and plenty of help and they even cover if you are doing Weight Watchers or are Vegan and ones that pertain to the correct model you are using. I love the recipes from other countries I have tried.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Somebody was reading my mind. I was in Walmart today and was looking at the Insta-Pot wondering how good it was. After listening to all you cooks out there, I just might get me one. Like one gal said, it is only me and my husband but could make stuff and freeze it. Great ideas, from all of you.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

For the most part I cook for just myself but you can downsize recipes or like was said put in the freezer or invite a friend over. Just an FYI if you join any of the groups on Face Book it is called an "Instant Pot" and some might get a little testy if it is called anything else. They do have the 3 qt. size ones but I would just go with the 6 so you have company covered. BTW I got an Air Fryer over Christmas that I absolutely love and works well for just me.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I prefer stove top also but I have a glass top stove and it;s very emphatic in the book DO NOT USE A PRESSURE COOKER ON THE GLASS TOP. so beware if you're considering a glass top. My first experience with my cooker was not happy one so have to go back and read the instruction book again and try again.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Bunbun said:


> I prefer stove top also but I have a glass top stove and it;s very emphatic in the book DO NOT USE A PRESSURE COOKER ON THE GLASS TOP. so beware if you're considering a glass top. My first experience with my cooker was not happy one so have to go back and read the instruction book again and try again.


May I heartily recommend an Induction stove if anyone is buying, they switch themselves off if the temperature exceeds 240°C, so possible oil/fat fires are as good as totally banned wit all the usual oils and fats.

They can cook at various temperatures and times, so if the TV program is good, just set it to turn itself off.

Its even faster than gas, and far faster than any electric stove I have used.

The top itself does not get heated except by slight contact to the pan itself. Only the pan is actually heated!

Very very efficient, about 80% less electricity for the same type of cooking.

And my absolute favourite, it adds as good as no heat to the kitchen summer and winter.....

Nothing like them!

If anyone wants further infos, just ask me, I will do my best to answer.

Regards to all

Andy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> For the most part I cook for just myself but you can downsize recipes or like was said put in the freezer or invite a friend over. Just an FYI if you join any of the groups on Face Book it is called an "Instant Pot" and some might get a little testy if it is called anything else. They do have the 3 qt. size ones but I would just go with the 6 so you have company covered. BTW I got an Air Fryer over Christmas that I absolutely love and works well for just me.


I want an air fryer but my family is so large that it would be impractical to try and cook for us all with it. Plus...I don't have room for any more cooking gadgets in my house...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen the induction stoves...they sound nice and safe.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Phoenix said:


> I want an air fryer but my family is so large that it would be impractical to try and cook for us all with it. Plus...I don't have room for any more cooking gadgets in my house...LOL


There are some quite large ones around and surely two would be really great.

I only have a small one (we are only two people and one dog!) and I still find them totally brilliant, fast, make tasty food with far less fat or oil! Don't forget, you still have the kitchen you have now, that can still be used in parallel!!

They almost clean themselves, or the glass bit can go in a dishwasher....

Don't give up completely..... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I also have an air frier, love it. I use mine at least twice a week. I also love the Gautham Steel pots & pans. I have a full set of the pots and pans, I have two cookie trays, the electric smokeless grill, two frying pans , also the square frying pan, my next purchase will be the electric griddle. I need a new griddle as I had an accident with my old one. I had set the griddle on the top of my stove (glass top) and without thinking turned on the stove burner instead of the griddle. I smelt something strange and realised what I had done, no damage to the stove, just an extra clean up. So at the moment I do not have a griddle.
do not miss it except when my DH wants pancakes of some such thing. I like to spread out buying Gautham as it can be quite expensive (especially on a pension) so once I have enough saved I buy the piece that I want. If it was up to DH he would just buy it all at once. Does anyone else have Gautham?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Alanan said:


> I also have an air frier, love it. I use mine at least twice a week. I also love the Gautham Steel pots & pans. I have a full set of the pots and pans, I have two cookie trays, the electric smokeless grill, two frying pans , also the square frying pan, my next purchase will be the electric griddle. I need a new griddle as I had an accident with my old one. I had set the griddle on the top of my stove (glass top) and without thinking turned on the stove burner instead of the griddle. I smelt something strange and realised what I had done, no damage to the stove, just an extra clean up. So at the moment I do not have a griddle.
> do not miss it except when my DH wants pancakes of some such thing. I like to spread out buying Gautham as it can be quite expensive (especially on a pension) so once I have enough saved I buy the piece that I want. If it was up to DH he would just buy it all at once. Does anyone else have Gautham?


Sad for the griddle....

There are griddles that use the stove top for heat. They are often made of cast iron I believe, nothing electrical to go wrong!!

See here for example. Its also reversable, one side flat, one not!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Savisto-Large-Cast-Iron-Reversible-Non-Stick-Griddle-Plate-BBQ-Hob-Grill-Pan/252247690003?epid=8003306908&hash=item3abb224b13:g:N4UAAOSwX~dWlQDH

Regards

Andy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Alanan said:


> I also have an air frier, love it. I use mine at least twice a week. I also love the Gautham Steel pots & pans. I have a full set of the pots and pans, I have two cookie trays, the electric smokeless grill, two frying pans , also the square frying pan, my next purchase will be the electric griddle. I need a new griddle as I had an accident with my old one. I had set the griddle on the top of my stove (glass top) and without thinking turned on the stove burner instead of the griddle. I smelt something strange and realised what I had done, no damage to the stove, just an extra clean up. So at the moment I do not have a griddle.
> do not miss it except when my DH wants pancakes of some such thing. I like to spread out buying Gautham as it can be quite expensive (especially on a pension) so once I have enough saved I buy the piece that I want. If it was up to DH he would just buy it all at once. Does anyone else have Gautham?


I have the Gotham Steel set also.I have two pots, two pans, two of the big square deep pans, one of the big square frying pans, the deep fryer with the basket and the crisper pan with the cookie sheet. I seasoned mine in the oven and they've been great!

I have a griddle that I use for pancakes, a BIG pot that we use to make spaghetti and things like that plus 2 other big frying pans and another pot that I use just because I really like it.. I have an abundance of cooking paraphernalia...LOL That's why buying anymore gadgets isn't a great idea right now...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I forgot to add that I also have an electric roasting pan big enough for a 30 pound turkey...also two 6 quart slow cookers and a slow cooker unit with the three 1 1/2 quart pots...and a bread machine...and a juicer....Oh, wow...I'm a kitchen gadget hoarder!!!!


----------

